# How do you read this?



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Who needs working clearance?

I know this was not done by an Electrician, and done by the PCO, just thought you might get a kick out of it.

:blink::whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A 200a socket with 1" pipe? Hmmmmm.









What I don't see is the metered conductors.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Well that might save in the bill.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Luckily it is only the power companies issue. 90.2(B)(5)(a).


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> A 200a socket with 1" pipe? Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be for a traffic signal or a CATV air compressor on the pole.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Optical illusion maybe?


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

To quote Paul Harvey, And heres the rest of the story!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

leland said:


> Optical illusion maybe?


 Photoshop?????


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

leland said:


> Optical illusion maybe?


 No! took these pics about 3 yrs ago still that way today!:whistling2:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Photoshop?????


 NO! william if you want I could pm you the location.:thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> No! took these pics about 3 yrs ago still that way today!:whistling2:


 When are youu going to get the meter pulled?:jester::laughing:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

A lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> NO! william if you want I could pm you the location.:thumbup:


 No, I believe you just giving you a hard time.:thumbsup:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> When are youu going to get the meter pulled?:jester::laughing:


Have no jurisdiction! Can only notify!:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> NO! william if you want I could pm you the location.:thumbup:





JayH said:


> A lawsuit waiting to happen.


 Hey........I got an idea.:whistling2:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Hey........I got an idea.:whistling2:


Tell your ambulance chaser I want a referral fee. 

My needs are small.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

JayH said:


> Tell your ambulance chaser I want a referral fee.
> 
> My needs are small.


 Me too!:no:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I call BS! How did they get that meter in the pan?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JayH said:


> Tell your ambulance chaser I want a referral fee.
> 
> My needs are small.





codeone said:


> Me too!:no:


 Maybe not a good idea the 2 of you will take all of my money.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> I call BS! How did they get that meter in the pan?


 The meter was there first.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> The meter was there first.


You sure? This may be a new twist on that old quandry.... Which came first, the meter or the pole? :laughing:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> I call BS! How did they get that meter in the pan?


 You lose! The second pole was put up after the first one was there. I dont know why they didnt take it out when the second was added.Im pretty sure its not actually used.
If you carefully look at the pole on the right you can see the bottom cornor of another can.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Maybe not a good idea the 2 of you will take all of my money.


Dude, my needs are *small*. All I want is a minimal 5% plus my expenses.

Expenses: Internet research $135.00 per hour at 4 hour minimum $540.00
Consultation Fee $125.00
Documentation Fee $125.00
Gotta go to the bank fee $125.00


Total without adjusted expenses $915.00

Adjusted expenses TBD at referer's discretion.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

JayH said:


> Dude, my needs are *small*. All I want is a minimal 5% plus my expenses.
> 
> Expenses: Internet research $135.00 per hour at 4 hour minimum $540.00
> Consultation Fee $125.00
> ...


Finders fees are not much more either!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You sure? This may be a new twist on that old quandry.... Which came first, the meter or the pole? :laughing:


 The second pole.:smartass:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You sure? This may be a new twist on that old quandry.... Which came first, the meter or the pole? :laughing:


 Sounds like a chicken joke to me!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

william1978 said:


> The meter was there first.


I had only seen the first picture. Looked photoshoped to me. After the second pic I see it is not.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet the second pole was placed as a change out and the stuff was never transferred over. A little tough to rip the meter off without digging it out from the old pole. See this stuff all the time.


----------

